# Kayak Questions



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I am a big guy 6'4" , close to 300lbs and am interested in a kayak for fishing. I can't afford a boat, nor do I have means of pulling it, but am quite capanble of toting a kayak on my car's roof. I would be interested in some surf action, as well as some tidal fishing. What do you recommend for a giant like me? Is a sit on better than a sit in? Can I find something used that is fairly cheap, and where do you suggest that I look. Thanks for the help.

BIGMAX


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

The big boys kayaks that seem to be prevalent in this area are the:

Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 (I have this one)
Wilderness Systems T-160


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Dont forget the Malibu X-factor.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

my roommate just bought an ocean kayak drifter. man, that thing is wide as hell and even more stable. he can stand up in it and practically dance around, even face backwards and fish. i think the weight capacity is like 450 lbs or somethin. probably worth taking a look at.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Prowler*

The Prowler 15 is very short in the cockpit for a tall guy. Your legs might be too long for comfort.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

The leg-room on my Prowler-15 just fits and i have a 32" inseam. Anyone with longer legs would find it cramped.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm 6'2" & about 3 bills also, I have been very happy w/ my x-factor. It's a pretty dry ride w/ me and all my gear. Rated @ 600# capacity, & has plenty of space to mount anything you want. The other popular model for us XL types is the Cobra F&D but everything I've read said that they were very really slow. 
I ony have two complaints about my X.
1: it's pretty heavy (approx 75-80 #)
2: It takes on a little more water than I like when doing surf launchs.
But even w/ these issues, I haven't seen anything else that I would rather have.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

I love the X-factor. I'm 6'2" 216 and have plenty of room for growing. exellent fishing kayak. Very stable


----------



## MarkW (Nov 12, 2005)

*Room for Growing*

Yea Russ the way that tredmill is collecting dust your probally going to need plenty of room for growing. Well man i cant wait to get home so i can get a x factor too. I miss yak fishing so much.

Mark


----------

